# Sharp Aquas Lc-60E78un 1080p at 120hertz



## Onkyolover (Jul 9, 2012)

My question is an don't get me wrong I want everybody suggestion on this.Everybody that comes to my hause and watches a movie they tell me that my tv looks like it laggs now I got my 809 to my tv my slim 360, hd cable box and my blu ray connected to my Onkyo 809 whith a m1000hd monster cable so what you guys suggest am doing wrong ?

Sent from my PC36100 using HT Shack


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

That is probably the source. Especially if you are watching a movie.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Onkyolover said:


> My question is an don't get me wrong I want everybody suggestion on this.Everybody that comes to my hause and watches a movie they tell me that my tv looks like it laggs now I got my 809 to my tv my slim 360, hd cable box and my blu ray connected to my Onkyo 809 whith a m1000hd monster cable so what you guys suggest am doing wrong ?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using HT Shack


How are you defining lag? Is it lip sync or do you have other sources playing from another room that seem to be playing ahead of the main room? Or is it a judder you see in the frames?


----------



## Onkyolover (Jul 9, 2012)

Basicly like the movements are slower than normal.Example like a person moving it will be a little slower. I hope am explaining it right

Sent from my PC36100 using HT Shack


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Onkyolover said:


> Basicly like the movements are slower than normal.Example like a person moving it will be a little slower. I hope am explaining it right
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using HT Shack


Does this happen with all sources? Like all cable channels, all movies, or just some content? Like only 24p bluray or only 60p signals?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

What TV did you have before. Some people are very sensitive to SOE you may just need to turn down your 120hz processing.


----------



## Onkyolover (Jul 9, 2012)

Well I did have a Panasonic plasma 1080p before oh and I did fined native but on my tv is per a dot

Sent from my PC36100 using HT Shack


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Try playing with the advanced modes
Fine motion
Film mode
Noise reduction

You may need to adjust these settings. 

Use material that causes the issue. If its from sports then DVR content with this anomaly and see what effect these settings have in your image. Have you had your display calibrated?


----------

